# Confused as to wether my kitten is a boy or a girl



## ilovemycatz (Jul 20, 2010)

_I'm so confused

First i was told it was a boy,

then i was told it's a girl.. which it does look like but now i swear i can see little balls growing, he/she is about 9 weeks old now.. so surely it would be easy to tell? he/she is starting to look more and more like a boy...

am i able to upload a photo to here so someone can help me out?? thanks  x
_


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

This should help:

PetPlace.com


----------



## ilovemycatz (Jul 20, 2010)

marie73 said:


> This should help:
> 
> PetPlace.com



Thanks, i'm still confused though because in ways she looks like a girl, but i swear she has balls growing.. unless it's just her fur.

I guess i'll know if they start growing bigger lol xx


----------



## ilovemycatz (Jul 20, 2010)

she has a slit instead of a dot (like a male would have) .. so she must be a girl. she also looks more like the female in those photos than a male... thank you  xx


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Smokey *works as a girl's or boy's name, so that's purrfect!


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

If it's a slit then I'd say girl. You can always wait and look when she cleans herself, I know when Willie does his penis comes out.

I saw a cat at the shelter yesterday who I swore looked like a neutered male but was indeed female, she just has dense fluff on either side of her slit.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

If it can't read maps, doesn't know what cushions are for or thinks farting in public is hilarious then it's a boy.

If it parks badly, has no mechanical aptitude and constantly worries about the size of it's bum then it's a girl.

but the pene/slit thing works as well.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

LOL, Huge, you crack me up.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

OK, guess we need dirty pictures here:

Determining Gender (Sex) of a Kitten


----------



## ilovemycatz (Jul 20, 2010)

catloverami said:


> OK, guess we need dirty pictures here:
> 
> Determining Gender (Sex) of a Kitten



_LOL thanks! it's certainly a girl, she looks nothing like the boy in that photo  x_


----------



## ilovemycatz (Jul 20, 2010)

~Siameseifuplz~ said:


> If it's a slit then I'd say girl. You can always wait and look when she cleans herself, I know when Willie does his penis comes out.
> 
> I saw a cat at the shelter yesterday who I swore looked like a neutered male but was indeed female, she just has dense fluff on either side of her slit.



_she has dense fluff too but it's probably her kitten fur, she's a very fluffy little kitten  she has to be a girl though x_


----------



## ilovemycatz (Jul 20, 2010)

Huge said:


> If it can't read maps, doesn't know what cushions are for or thinks farting in public is hilarious then it's a boy.
> 
> If it parks badly, has no mechanical aptitude and constantly worries about the size of it's bum then it's a girl.
> 
> but the pene/slit thing works as well.



_lol!
she does think farting in public is hilerious though, she's been sat on my shoulder all morning farting it's pretty smelly, haha. x
_


----------

